# Oils for liquid shampoo



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 24, 2019)

OILS FOR LIQUID SHAMPOO (Source: Unknown. It includes some of my additions. This has been in my files so long, I don't remember where it came from. Please let me know if you know the author.)

In addition to Coconut Oil or Palm Kernel Oil for good cleansing and lather, balance your formula using 1, 2, or more fats from the following list. Keep in mind that jojoba (a liquid wax) and butters should be kept to 2% or less. Olive, Avocado, and shea butter are high in unsaponifiables, so don’t discount the KOH to make sure they are fully saponified.

HAIR & SCALP NOURISHING OILS: olive and/or rice bran, castor, jojoba, hemp seed and/or sunflower, wheat germ.

ADD for a clean, nourished, and hydrated scalp: exotic butters, luxury oils, essential oils, botanicals for healthy hair.

BETA CAROTENE (vitamin A) to help revitalize hair shafts.

PROPERTIES OF OILS SPECIFIC TO HAIR CARE are listed below.

AVOCADO OIL to moisturize, restore luster, and condition.
BABASSU OIL Emollient, nourishing, moisturizes, and restores hair strength and elasticity, for shiny, healthy-looking hair.
*CARROT ROOT OIL conditions the hair and helps balance the moisture.
CASTOR OIL for brittle, damaged hair or hair loss.
*CAMELLIA OIL* provides luster and shine, help with dandruff and hair loss.
FLAX SEED OIL is a nourishing, rich source of alpha-linolenic acid (ALA) and the Omega-3 series of essential fatty acids needed for the regulation of cellular activity.
HEMP SEED (Unrefined Virgin) balance of essential nutrients for strong healthy hair.
JOJOBA OIL penetrates the scalp; hair conditioner; ideal pH for the scalp.
OLIVE OIL nourishes, conditions, and improves the strength and elasticity.
RICE BRAN OIL, rich in anti-oxidants, ; adds sheen and manageability.
SHEA BUTTER helps condition and smooth the hair shaft.
SUNFLOWER, nutrient-rich, easily absorbed, the most moisturizing vegetable oil, strengthener.
WALNUT OIL, an excellent hair care oil, helps condition hair.
WHEAT GERM oil, rich in B Vitamins & Vitamin E, anti-oxidants, softens hair.

*See *ZANY'S MIY Carrot Tissue Oil*. Great for hair, face, & skin!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Clarice (Mar 8, 2019)

I urgently need to know how to add a jumping bunny to my posts


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 8, 2019)

Clarice said:


> I urgently need to know how to add a jumping bunny to my posts


It's a gif. I can upload it to a post, but I'm 'puter semi-literate. If you or someone else can click on my avatar, start a conversation, and tell me how to send it to you, I'm happy to share.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 9, 2019)

Identical thread (except for the title): https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/oils-for-hair-and-scalp.74008/

Hair can react to high pH shampoos - it dry's out and becomes damaged over time (initially it's great, so for short hair using lye shampoo might be just fine, but it's worth mentioning, in case anyone is new, that lye based shampoo's affect a lot of people's hair in a similar way (a search will bring up multiple personal stories).



Clarice said:


> I urgently need to know how to add a jumping bunny to my posts


To copy the image directly from this thread, right click the image, select "save as", and then save the file (desktop instructions).
(Someone else may have instructions for doing this on a mobile device)
Then you can "Upload A File", using the button next to "Post Reply"


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 9, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> ...To copy the image directly from this thread, right click the image, select "save as", and then save the file (desktop instructions). Then you can "Upload A File", using the button next to "Post Reply"


Worked for me! Thanks Figgy!


----------

